# What's the longest time you've spent playing a single game?



## War (Apr 10, 2009)

I decided to start this topic after reading about one guy who spent like a thousand hours on FFXI, and another guy who spent around 250 hours on Persona 3 and Persona 4. I really don't see how people can play games that much... the most time I've spent on a single game was around 30 hours, and it was Disgaea on the DS. What about you guys? Just list the game, system you played it on, how long you played it, and why you played it so much.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm sad to say 150 hours (not exact) playing Pokemon Pearl.... Gotta Catch Em' All!


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm... i spent 12 days on World of Warcraft (that equals to about a year of playing here and there).
Another 10 days of Warcraft III, 20 days of Diablo II... the list goes on and on :]

If you're talking bout single-player console games, then it would have to be Zelda OoT (replayed it about 20 times, and you need about 10-15 hrs to complete it). Pokemon Red and Yellow were two huge timesinks as well: the time counter stops countuing at 155hrs (or was it 255?)


----------



## Anhmeister (Apr 10, 2009)

I've played Dragon Quest VIII for about 60 hours, got halfway through and lost my save. Spent another 50 hours in a new game getting back to the same area. Still haven't beaten it yet.


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 10, 2009)

about 120 hours on super mario galaxy, replayed it 2/3 times


----------



## kantaris (Apr 10, 2009)

I spent something along the lines of 400 days on Everquest.

Once I played for 23 hours straight, waiting for Hasten Bootstrutter to spawn.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 10, 2009)

The Final Fantasy titles on PSX take about 60-100 hours if you do most of the (sane) sidequests. No reason for playing so much, that's just how long they take. I don't see the point in buying a game if you're going to skip half of it.

Also don't forget the factor in the difficulty; the time counter on a hard game like Devil May Cry is going to be way off from the amount of hours you've actually sunk into it


----------



## twisteddeeds (Apr 10, 2009)

about 300 hours on oblivion x360 then another 300 on ps3 version lol


----------



## Satangel (Apr 10, 2009)

With Pokémon Silver I've probably have played over 150 hours. That's about the most of a single player game.
At the moment I've got already 131 hours of Fifa 08 in the past 2 months or so. I'm just addicted to Manager Mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for multiplayer games I have CoD 2 which I played 300 hours + according to my XFire.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2009)

About 80 hours of playing Fallout 3 (at least according to the timer, which should be off about 5-10 hours).


----------



## Joey Ravn (Apr 10, 2009)

Let's see:

- All Pokémon titles combined, I've must have spent at least 600 hours since 1999. Heck, on my Platinum cart I've put 12:30 hours and _I haven't even reached Route 203 yet_.

- In Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction, since I started playing around December 2000, at least 250 hours. That game is just too awesome when played co-op.

- In WoW, around... 120 hours? Not much, really. I've played during two months some years ago, before TBC, and two other months last summer, just before WotLK. I guess it's good, but Diablo 2 is much, much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: No, I've spent much more on Pokémon than 500 hours... Maybe 600, but I guess it can easily be more.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 10, 2009)

200~ hours in Pokemon Yellow; I leveled like 30 Pokemon to lv. 100. 
100~120 in FFXII and I'm not even done.
250+ in Tales of the Abyss. >.>


----------



## Reaper (Apr 10, 2009)

A lot of time on Pokemon Blue, especially after I found out about missingno. And a lot on SWBF2


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 12, 2009)

Hard to say really, I know Ive probably spent a few hundred hours playing games like Gears of War, and GTA 3. I imagine Ive spent a few hundred hours playing the Advance Wars games too, they are my favourites and the reason I got a DS. In one sitting my record is probably Metal Gear 4, I spent about 14 hours in one day completing it a couple of months back. The final cut scene almost broke me, I was very close to switching the thing off and going to sleep lol.

Lately Ive been playing a lot of Killzone 2, I love the multiplayer on it, Ive clocked up about 24 hours worth of play time online alone. (still havent finished it though)


----------



## Acenima (Apr 12, 2009)

I've spent more then 200 hours on each pokemon game


----------



## ConJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Call Of Duty World At War on the Wii. 10 days play, 240 hours. Just love the online multiplayer, and the levelling up.

Before that, probably the Tony Hawks games. Or Final Fantasy VIII on the PSone (120 hours)


----------



## rauthelegendary (Apr 12, 2009)

I've played Guild Wars and it's expansions for 2500 hours within two years. In those two years I also had a lot of months where I didn't play the game at all. So one and a half year is a better estimate. The game was incredibly addicting and after all those hours I just got sick of it one day. I tried a few times to play the game again, but I couldn't be bothered anymore. I've developed some kind of allergy towards (M)MORPG. I got bored of WoW in a month or so. First I was really excited about Guild Wars 2, now I don't really care. The only MMORPG I'm looking forward to is The Old Republic, because I love the Star Wars universe and the KotOR games, I would've been happier with KotOR 3 though.

After that it's Pokemon (if you count the entire series), a combined total of 1000+ hours. Leaf Green was the highest with around 240 hours. With single games it's Team Fortress 2. I've just passed the 300 hours mark with that game. Modern Warfare is around the 250 hours, but I don't play it anymore. Star Wars Battlefront II is about the same as Modern Warfare, I'm really hoping a part III comes out... Other games high on my list are Battlefield 2 and 2142, The Movies and Digimon World 2 (I loved that game as a kid!). I also have a huge amount of games that didn't make the 100 hour mark or that I just forgot.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 12, 2009)

In Golden Sun: The Lost Age, collectivelly, I mananged to rack up an amazing 600+ hours, 200 on a single play through. Mainly from fighting wonderbirds to level up to 99, think a sequal would come out.


----------



## Fabis94 (Apr 12, 2009)

I played RuneScape for 2-3 years


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 13, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> I played RuneScape for 2-3 years


I hope to god you have stopped though.


----------



## Minox (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I've played TES IV: Oblivion for more than 500h, but Team Fortress 2 is gaining on that record and I've currently spent about 350h+ on it.

That being said, Team Fortress 2 is the game I'd rather play out of the two seeing as it's more fun and one match is never similar to another.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 14, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I think I've played TES IV: Oblivion for more than 500h, but Team Fortress 2 is gaining on that record and I've currently spent about 350h+ on it.
> 
> That being said, Team Fortress 2 is the game I'd rather play out of the two seeing as it's more fun and one match is never similar to another.



Damn, Oblivion is a great game, I have played it over 100 hours in total, but now I just can't restart, because I get bored with all the quests.
I have done them all at least twice now, and it's just no fun anymore to do them now, because I already know what's going to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't understand how you can play it for more then 500 hours, especially since the RPG aspect isn't done so good (the classes/skills, they are not that important/well made)


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 14, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I'm sad to say 150 hours (not exact) playing Pokemon Pearl.... Gotta Catch Em' All!



170 hours (exact) for me, i can't believe i wasted so much time on that game *sighs*


----------



## thegreatace (Apr 15, 2009)

i calculated in smash a limit of 999 hours of melee, plus whatever wasn't recoreded on my memory card..

its not a single player game, but still... thats a full year and a half of the same game...


Wow!


----------



## da_head (Apr 15, 2009)

umm i have yugioh world championship clocked in about 200 hours or so.

and i don't even wanna know for starcraft :S
i've played around 2000 games for that xD


----------



## nIxx (Apr 15, 2009)

Final Fantasy X 120 Hours till now and still not finished ( missing one Ultimate weapon and some other stuff) 
Good night


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 16, 2009)

i'm sure i've spent over 600 hours beating metroid fusion over and over.


good times


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 16, 2009)

I wish they gave you a time thing on RuneScape, I would love to know how much time I have spent on that.

I have beaten Metroid Zero Mission numerous times, my best time being 1 hour and 23 minutes.

Recently, the longest time I spent playing one game consecutively was Mirror's Edge, My friend brought over his PS3, he got high with my sisters boyfriend (I don't smoke), and then watched me play it for 8 hours straight. Never will I do that again, I seriously thought I was going crazy.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a good 240hrs in it and still didnt complete the main questline lol
its all about exploring, and the expansion paks offer a lot more also


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Apr 16, 2009)

Accumulative hours? Idk, i only know years, i've played Warcraft 3 and Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne, for at the very least, 4 years.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 16, 2009)

About 10 days for COD4 (360) and 6 days for CODWAW (360)
About 211 hours on Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 1. (DS) (Trying to get certain Pokemon plus all the legendaries)

Spent a good while on Twilight Princess too.


----------



## kashin (Apr 16, 2009)

I've played Super Smash Bros (N64) online against others for the last 2 ~ 3 years, not as much lately but really a lot back in the day.. Many many hours, i dunno how much exactly.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 18, 2009)

300hours on pokemon
and at least
500hours on other games


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 19, 2009)

Almost a year on JUS. An estimate of maybe 2-3 hrs a day on average


----------



## X D D X (Apr 20, 2009)

JUS for me too, Play a lot on Wifi.
Also Pokemon Diamond+Platinum about 500 hours. A good 100+ hours spent on Mario Kart DS too.


----------



## Frog (Apr 21, 2009)

Just over 350 hours in pokemon Gold.
around 150 on the other pokemons.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Apr 22, 2009)

3 weeks game-play time of Final Fantasy XI. I am glad I finally wised up and literally destroyed my disks. Never again...and haven't done a MMORPG since.


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 22, 2009)

Around 90 hours on Pokemon Yellow. What was I thinking training a level 70+ Charizard on Level 20-30 Doduo?


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 22, 2009)

Not including PC games (general "console" board right?),

FF5. Played it so many times cumulative play time would be in units of thousands of hours. 

For this generation console games, Disgaea 3 takes top spot.


----------



## MicShadow (Apr 22, 2009)

954 hours on pokemon gold


----------



## Pestilence181 (Apr 22, 2009)

250 Hours in Monster Portable 2
Current 62 Hours on Pokemon Platinum, upward tendency.


----------



## dobz (Apr 23, 2009)

months and months on advance wars duel strike


----------



## The Teej (Apr 23, 2009)

Not entirely sure on an exact time, but I'm almost certain I've clocked over 150 hours easy on Pokemon Red.


----------



## Dylaan (Apr 23, 2009)

An ungodly amount 200+ on Pokemon Silver, Blue probably comes close... (My Red came with a dud battery, I never worked out why until now)


----------



## zeromac (Apr 23, 2009)

200+ hours on Pokemon LeafGreen On GBA a classic


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 23, 2009)

1000 hour on disgaea and 200 on pokemon crystal


----------



## Wilson735 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow... Once I beat a game, that's it for me. Even the Pokemon games, I just beat em and that's it. Then on to the next one.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 25, 2009)

Wilson735 said:
			
		

> Wow... Once I beat a game, that's it for me. Even the Pokemon games, I just beat em and that's it. Then on to the next one.


Then you are missing out on a bunch of extra stuff. For Pokemon, the real substance of the game is found after the credits role with features like Battle Frontier and more legendaries.


----------



## golden (Apr 25, 2009)

I have played Pokemon Crystal on my Gameboy Color for over 513 hours.


----------



## Minox (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and the fact that there are some very well made mods available for the PC version.


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not sure its the game I've played the most but its easily measurable.

9 days 12hrs in World of Warcraft in about 9 and a half weeks, so averaging 1 day a week.
This doesn't include my other character.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm
7 hours a day for SC:BW in like 1 month....

so 9x30=270 hours

damn thats a lot...


----------



## epicelite (Apr 26, 2009)

C&C Renegade, THE best game ever.

Easily over 500+ hours over the course of 7 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Might even go as far to say 1000+ hours.



Spoiler



I still play the game to this day.


----------



## Seven (Apr 26, 2009)

219 hours in Pokemon Gold and 393 on Pokemon Ruby. I've been enticed by Pokemon games as a kid, though I can't say I'm too fond of them now.

175 hours in P3 and 141 hours in P4. Simply because I'm that devoted to grinding and fusion. I've seen more though.


----------



## Finishoff (Apr 27, 2009)

Persona 3 FES: 80 Hours (Completed 100% possible in game)

Persona 4: 36 Hours and still counting.


----------



## anaxs (Apr 27, 2009)

i finished pokemon pearl 20 times in a week..i dont how much hours that is buti dont like pkmn no more


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 27, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> i finished pokemon pearl 20 times in a week..i dont how much hours that is buti dont like pkmn no more


From the beginning or just beating the elite 4. It roughly takes me about 18 hours without rushing or cheats to finish the game so how the hell could you do that?


----------



## Smatchmo (Apr 28, 2009)

probably Card Fighter's Clash (ngpc). 
i spent days on it the snk version, beat it, went back through and got as many cards as i could, then started up on the capcom version, beat it, went back through and got as many cards as i could. 

then i bought another ngpc (i didn't know anyone else who had one) and a link, hooked 'em & ot complete decks and played through the game _again_ on both version with complete decks.

i think my cumulative time on Powder (10 minutes here, 3 hours there, etc) might top my CFC playing time.


----------



## Sterling (May 3, 2009)

Don't laugh guys but... my estimated time on runescape was like 10 - 12 days all together over a period of 6 years, and never did level up past 90. I figured it would lose its fun after that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about 4 tons of hours on all the pokemon games together Gold, Silver, and Crystal being the most played. (200 hours being a ton) over 6 sets of batteries in two days (batteries... hmph the good old days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Like 300 hours in all the Battle network series games combined.

love the starforce series too like 150 there.

every other game i have played 1000 hours (rough estimate)

I have very good records of all gaming hours in my head


----------



## Blythe31 (May 13, 2009)

around 80 hours on Oblivion. Got waaay hooked into that game.
around the same amount were spent on Halo 2 when it was released,
and only god knows how many months of my life I've wasted on every pokemon release since red and blue.


----------



## Satangel (May 13, 2009)

315 hours on CoD 2 yet, amazing....
I just can't stay off that game, I love it!


----------



## logical thinker (May 14, 2009)

Racing games usually don't have time counter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Probably more than 300 hours on Gran Turismo 1 (PS), 2 (PS) and 4 (PS2); more than 100 on Gran Turismo 3 (PS2), Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (PS2) and Live for Speed (PC); more than 50 on Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PS2) and The World Ends With You (DS) and about 120 on Final Fantasy VIII (PS) and Pokémon Silver (GBC).


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2009)

100+ hours on pearl.... most games i only give 30 to 60 hours unless im bored....


----------



## Ultratech87 (May 17, 2009)

I'd say Pokemon Silver and Crystal. I think I had almost 500 hours combined on those two games alone. (At least 245 for one of 'em.)


----------



## da_head (May 17, 2009)

forget if i posted in this thread before lol.

i would say starcraft. how much? i've must have played a good 2500+ games in my life.

games can last anywhere from 7 mins to hours. u do the math. o.o


----------

